# George Zimmerman suffers gunshot wound



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-gunshot-wound-altercation-man-Florida.html

George Zimmerman has suffered a gunshot wound during an altercation with another man in Florida, according to reports.

The former neighborhood watch officer, who was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin in 2013, was seen walking to an ambulance following the incident in Lake Mary on Monday.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I think we all expected to hear from him again.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

It appears that someone shot at him through a car window and the glass got him, not badly tho. He wasn't hit by a bullet.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

The report says the other fella is cooperating with the police and only shot at Zimmerman after Zimmerman pulled his own firearm and waved it around.

Don't know if I would even be in the same state after all that he has gone through, figure I would sell my story and retire to the woods or mountains somewhere.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The man who shot him told his friend that he shot George Zimmerman in the head and the friend called 911. He was so upset that the operator had a hard time understanding him. Will that be attempted murder charges on the man who thought that he shot him? The bullet went through the driver window and hit the windshield, barely missing Zimmerman.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Why is it necessary to track Zimmerman's every move and misadventure for the rest of his life now? He's a famous for being famous, 15 minutes type but the media just won't drop him. And then his haters just can't resist posting the news. I am only surprised that Painterswife beat Nevada to it, he's been our "Zimmerman monitor" for quite awhile now. 

I could tell more interesting stories about the "loser" branch of some of my in-law's clan. I won't...but it would be more interesting than "Zimmerman had another altercation".


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

painterswife said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rs-gunshot-wound-altercation-man-Florida.html
> 
> George Zimmerman has suffered a gunshot wound during an altercation with another man in Florida, according to reports.
> 
> The former neighborhood watch officer, who was acquitted in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin in 2013, was seen walking to an ambulance following the incident in Lake Mary on Monday.


I'll call your Zimmerman, and raise you two Clintons, a Holder, and a Lerner.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I'll call your Zimmerman, and raise you *two Clintons, a Holder, and a Lerner*.



Hey, what kind of a deck you playing with that has four jokers in it?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

gapeach said:


> The man who shot him told his friend that he shot George Zimmerman in the head and the friend called 911.


 Must've just been 'self defense'. That line worked for Zimmerman. Georgie boy needs to take a lesson from Johnny Cash... Don't take your guns to town son, leave your guns at home George, don't take your guns to town'.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlBzre4-Krc[/ame]


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This guy got away with murder.........
He will reap what he sowed.....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> Why is it necessary to track Zimmerman's every move and misadventure for the rest of his life now? He's a famous for being famous, 15 minutes type but the media just won't drop him. And then his haters just can't resist posting the news. I am only surprised that Painterswife beat Nevada to it, he's been our "Zimmerman monitor" for quite awhile now.
> 
> I could tell more interesting stories about the "loser" branch of some of my in-law's clan. I won't...but it would be more interesting than "Zimmerman had another altercation".


I don't know either. But seems still think he was guilty and will never give that up. he was not and found the same in a jury as well. Time to move on and go look for some other so called murderer on the loose. LOL he done good maybe he should start packing two heaters. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> This guy got away with murder.........
> He will reap what he sowed.....


No, he didn't get away with murder


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Say what you will, George sure leads an interesting life. I'll soon be 68 and have never shot anyone, my wife has never called the cops on me, I've never rescued anyone, and no one has shot through my car window. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> Say what you will, George sure leads an interesting life. I'll soon be 68 and have never shot anyone, my wife has never called the cops on me, I've never rescued anyone, and no one has shot through my car window. What am I doing wrong?


George Zimmerman is a slow motion train wreck in progress, and we just can't look away.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

poppy said:


> Say what you will, George sure leads an interesting life. I'll soon be 68 and have never shot anyone, my wife has never called the cops on me, I've never rescued anyone, and no one has shot through my car window. What am I doing wrong?



Born in the wrong time and place perhaps ?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Why do we need to forget about the gunslinger? If he ever gets shot or hurt in a police chase we need to keep track of his ''thug'' credentials. Some folks risk breaking there necks when quickly changing there view on what is acceptable.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No, he didn't get away with murder


Ok, he committed murder, and didn't go to jail like other murderers, thereby escaping the consequences for taking another human life.

IE: got away with it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

There are some that are engrossed by shows like the real housewives of wherever, for some reason they get some deep psychological enjoyment of slow motion train wreaks.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Matthew Apperson, the man who yesterday fired a bullet at George Zimmermanâs head and missed, is now claiming through his lawyer, Mark NeJame, that he did so in self-defense in response to Zimmerman brandishing a gun at him.

Florida news station WFTV is also reporting that Apperson has a history at least six arrests in Seminole County alone, including twice for DUI in 2000 (once found guilty of DUI, once found guilty of reduced charge of reckless driving-alcohol related), twice for drug possession in 1995 and 1998 (cannabis < 20 grams), once for trespassing, as well as being adjudicated guilty for other charges, such as driving with a revoked license.

As might be expected with such a plethora of charges, Apperson is also a multiple probation violator.

It will be interesting to see how Apperson will argue self-defense in court without having to testify personally, which would seem necessary absent any witnesses to support his claim that he fired at Zimmerman only when Zimmerman brandished a gun at him.

*Also interesting will be Appersonâs explanation of how he was able to observe Zimmermanâs alleged brandishing through the heavily tinted window of Zimmermanâs SUV.*

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3288903/posts

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The shooter claims Zimmerman pulled a gun first, so he shot in self-defense.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> The shooter claims Zimmerman pulled a gun first, so he shot in self-defense.


Well, there you go, I guess that pretty much wraps it up. Zimmerman must be guilty...just like he was when his girlfriend accused him of domestic violence...oh yeah... I forgot...she recanted her story and charges were dropped. Did you read the *bold* part that says Zimmerman's windows were heavily tinted...and Apperson shot thru Zimmerman's window meanig Zimmerman's window was up and apparently not pointing a gun at Apperson. It's the details that you have to pay attention to.

.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I'll call your Zimmerman, and raise you two Clintons, a Holder, and a Lerner.


Post of the decade award!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Ok, he committed murder, and didn't go to jail like other murderers, thereby escaping the consequences for taking another human life.
> 
> IE: got away with it.


Betcha lots who were straddled w/head banged on sidewalk repeatedly wished they had a gun...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> Well, there you go, I guess that pretty much wraps it up. Zimmerman must be guilty...just like he was when his girlfriend accused him of domestic violence...oh yeah... I forgot...she recanted her story and charges were dropped. Did you read the *bold* part that says Zimmerman's windows were heavily tinted...and Apperson shot thru Zimmerman's window meanig Zimmerman's window was up and apparently not pointing a gun at Apperson. It's the details that you have to pay attention to.
> 
> .


If he couldn't see through the tinted glass then how did he know that Zimmerman was in the truck?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> The shooter claims Zimmerman pulled a gun first, so he shot in self-defense.



It won't fly. It's the only excuse he can come up with. Even if Zimmerman did brandish a gun, which will never be proven, shooting through his window was not a proper response. For heaven's sake he was in a moving vehicle. Apply the brakes or speed up to get away from the guy with a gun and call 911 with his license number. It is idiotic to shoot from a moving vehicle racing down the road. You cannot aim properly out your side window and control your vehicle at the same time and you are endangering yourself and other drivers with both your vehicle and your gun.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Nevada said:


> If he couldn't see through the tinted glass then how did he know that Zimmerman was in the truck?


I guess he assumed it wasn't a driverless vehicle.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

Nevada said:


> If he couldn't see through the tinted glass then how did he know that Zimmerman was in the truck?


It's in the article. The guy evidently started yelling at Zimmerman while the window was down. Zimmerman then rolled his window up to avoid confrontation. 

Also, Apperson's neighbors seem to think he's delusional. Look at the pictures and you can see something's not quite right with the guy. I wouldn't want to come across the guy just for the fact that I'd want to adjust his face with a baseball bat. He just has that kind of face. Not saying that I would, but I'd want to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

poppy said:


> Even if Zimmerman did brandish a gun, which will never be proven


It doesn't need to be proven. Acquittal only requires reasonable doubt.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

TMTex said:


> It's in the article. The guy evidently started yelling at Zimmerman while the window was down. Zimmerman then rolled his window up to avoid confrontation.


The window was down? Is it possible that Zimmerman waved a gun before rolling up the window.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> If he couldn't see through the tinted glass then how did he know that Zimmerman was in the truck?


Only thing I can come up with is the guy must be psychic.ound:

.


----------



## TMTex (Apr 5, 2013)

ninny said:


> Only thing I can come up with is the guy must be psychic.ound:
> 
> .



You misspelled psycho.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> The window was down? Is it possible that Zimmerman waved a gun before rolling up the window.


He will need more than reasonable doubt for shooting into an occupied vehicle. As others have said, firing at Zimmerman even if he brandished a gun is not a legally acceptable response if you are in a moving vehicle. You have made no attempt to remove yourself from the situation like applying the brakes. Plus, I doubt the castle doctrine applies to your car driving down the road.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> He will need more than reasonable doubt for shooting into an occupied vehicle.


He hasn't been charged with anything yet.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> He hasn't been charged with anything yet.


You are correct. Key word being YET!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> You are correct. Key word being YET!


Why aren't you defending the shooter in this case? Why wouldn't you believe his claim of self-defense?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> He hasn't been charged with anything yet.


You mean for this time or the other dozen times the he, Apperson, has been arrested? From what I've read they, the police, don't even have to take his mug shot again, they'll just use the one they have on file from last week.:hysterical: 

.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> You mean for this time or the other dozen times the he, Apperson, has been arrested? From what I've read they, the police, don't even have to take his mug shot again, they'll just use the one they have on file from last week.:hysterical:
> 
> .


If I understand you correctly, you don't trust Apperson's story because of his police record. But you know that there have been multiple allegations of Zimmerman threatening people with guns.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> If I understand you correctly, you don't trust Apperson's story because of his police record. But you know that there have been multiple allegations of Zimmerman threatening people with guns.


 Only "credible" allegation of Zimmerman threatening someone with a gun is when he used one to kill the idiot that was trying to bash his brains out. I don't recall any of the other allegations being substantiated as were the allegations of his domestic abuse.

.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Why aren't you defending the shooter in this case? Why wouldn't you believe his claim of self-defense?


Why do you feel it is self defense?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Why do you feel it is self defense?


The problem I'm having is that self-defense was assumed in the Trayvon Martin incident, but not in this incident. What's different here?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it might have something to do with both are obvious attacks on Mr. Zimmerman.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it might have something to do with both are obvious attacks on Mr. Zimmerman.


So it would seem. But why make Zimmerman their hero?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> So it would seem. But why make Zimmerman their hero?


Who has made him a hero?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

nchobbyfarm said:


> Who has made him a hero?


Nevada! Bush and Zimmerman are pretty much all he talks about. That's worshiping at its finest!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> What's different here?


Everything!!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Ok, *he committed murder*, and didn't go to jail like other murderers, thereby escaping the consequences for taking another human life.
> 
> IE: got away with it.


I'm not sure why you think rewording a fantasy will make it fact.
It just damages your credibilty


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> So it would seem. But why make Zimmerman their hero?


I don't see anyone doing that at all.
It's his detractors who keep bringing him up for discussion


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't see anyone doing that at all.
> It's his detractors who keep bringing him up for discussion


I didn't bring him up. He just appeared in the news.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Nevada said:


> If I understand you correctly, you don't trust Apperson's story because of his *police record*. But you know that there have been multiple allegations of Zimmerman threatening people with guns.


So, you don't trust Zimmerman's story because of his police record?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If the old dude in the theater shooting was justified defending himself from a mean looking fellow.this shot should be O.K. by you guys. You folks need to set up some rules about shooting targets.:hysterical:


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevada said:


> So it would seem. But why make Zimmerman their hero?


I'll ask again. Who is making him a hero?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Wanda said:


> If the old dude in the theater shooting was justified defending himself from a mean looking fellow.this shot should be O.K. by you guys. You folks need to set up some rules about shooting targets.:hysterical:


The rules seem fairly simple. As long as you kill the other person your story will be believed. Add in anything that casts the dead person in a bad light, criminal record, bad temper, buying drinks and candy, and the story of the shooter gains more credibility. It would be interesting to see what would have happened if the shooter's aim had been better and Zimmerman wasn't around to tell his side of the saga.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not sure why you think rewording a fantasy will make it fact.
> It just damages your credibilty


I'm not sure why your opinion is considered Gospel either?

There's no need to be rude when someone does not tow your opinion line.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I didn't bring him up. He just appeared in the news.


This isn't the news
His detractors brought it here


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I'm not sure why your opinion is considered Gospel either?
> 
> There's no need to be rude when someone does not tow your opinion line.


It's not my opinion.

It's what a jury decided, based on all the evidence.

I'm sorry if you think sticking to the truth is "rude", but saying he "murdered" someone is simply not true


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not my opinion.
> 
> It's what a jury decided, based on all the evidence.
> 
> I'm sorry if you think sticking to the truth is "rude", but saying he "murdered" someone is simply not true


Murder: 
noun 1.Law. the killing of another human being under conditions specifically covered in law. In the U.S., special statutory definitions include murder committed with malice aforethought, characterized by deliberation or premeditation or occurring during the commission of another serious crime, as robbery or arson (first-degree murder) and murder by intent but without deliberation or premeditation (second-degree murder)


Yeah, it is.

And Lord knows, Juries NEVER get it wrong (cough, cough, OJ Simpson)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And Lord knows, Juries NEVER get it wrong (cough, cough, OJ Simpson)


They didn't get it wrong in this case

There were several witnesses and plenty of physical evidence to support Zimmerman's story, unlike OJ's trial.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok.....well that's fine, but my opinion differs.
I'd like to hear Trayvon's side of the story; wait, he's dead.......
And Zimmerman CLEARLY has Narcissistic- Anti Social Personality Disorder Traits ON TOP OF his TOTAL lack of self control or restraint. 
Zimmerman's actions SPEAK VOLUMES.

I have said from the start, I thought he killed that kid......
And in MY opinion, Zimmerman proves that every single time stuff like this happens.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Murder:
> noun * 1.Law. the killing of another human being under conditions specifically covered in law. In the U.S., special statutory definitions include murder committed with malice aforethought, characterized by deliberation or premeditation or occurring during the commission of another serious crime, as robbery or arson (first-degree murder) and murder by intent but without deliberation or premeditation (second-degree murder)
> *
> 
> ...


Read that again. There was zero evidence those applied to Zimmerman. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The problem I'm having is that self-defense was assumed in the Trayvon Martin incident, but not in this incident. What's different here?


OMG! That's terrible! Why didn't the article mention the attack on the shooter? Why didn't they show his injuries! Why did't they mention shots were fired at him? Terrible reporting...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I'm not sure why your opinion is considered Gospel either?
> 
> There's no need to be rude when someone does not tow your opinion line.


Laura, I have to say you're never rude but you did come across rude when you said he got away w/murder. You of all people should know there is a difference b/w killing & murder.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I'm not sure why your opinion is considered Gospel either?
> 
> There's no need to be rude when someone does not tow your opinion line.


And, it is not just his opinion, it was the opinion of a jury of his peers. 
But I understand you don't read the news much, so perhaps you didn't see that.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to see the opinion of the jury that didn't convict him of Trayvon's murder, today.

Zimmerman is not right in the head, and his actions since he was found not guilty, have proven that.....
Trouble seems to keep 'finding' Zimmerman.....and the one common denominator is Zimmerman, and his inability to function in society in a non hostile manner.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

po boy said:


> So, you don't trust Zimmerman's story because of his police record?


I don't know who is at fault here, so I don't know who to trust. I'm waiting to see what falls out of the investigation. I'm just surprised that so many around here are going into this with preconceived ideas.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ninny said:


> I don't recall any of the other allegations being substantiated as were the allegations of his domestic abuse.


It's just that when you hear three similar stories from his wife and two girlfriends you have to think there's a pattern to watch for. I don't think it's a stretch to believe that when Zimmerman is in an argument that reaches a certain point that he loses control of his emotions, and more times than not a gun is involved.

I suspect that there's an interesting story behind why none if those girls wanted to pursue domestic violence charges against Zimmerman, but we may not ever hear it. I don't think it's reasonable assume that charges were dropped because there was no case to pursue, particularly after three similar cases were reported. There's something else going on there.

Those allegations aren't trivial, at least not to Zimmerman. They all involved domestic violence. If he was convicted in even one of those incidents then by federal law he would automatically lose his right to own a gun, even if it was only misdemeanor domestic violence. Zimmerman would have fought domestic violence charges to the end. Seemingly, his guns define him.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

joseph97297 said:


> The report says the other fella is cooperating with the police and only shot at Zimmerman after Zimmerman pulled his own firearm and waved it around.
> 
> Don't know if I would even be in the same state after all that he has gone through, figure I would sell my story and retire to the woods or mountains somewhere.


Witnesses say he never pulled his gun
I haven't seen anything about the race of the shooter which pretty much tells the race of the shooter


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I would love to see the opinion of the jury that didn't convict him of Trayvon's murder, today.
> 
> Zimmerman is not right in the head, and his actions since he was found not guilty, have proven that.....
> Trouble seems to keep 'finding' Zimmerman.....and the one common denominator is Zimmerman, and his inability to function in society in a non hostile manner.


Their ruling wouldn't change since it was based only on the facts presented.
Past behavior and future behavior don't figure into a verdict

His biggest problem seems to be the company he keeps rather than the things he does


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Witnesses say he never pulled his gun
> I haven't seen anything about the race of the shooter which pretty much tells the race of the shooter


He was Caucasian, and I suspect he will end upi being charged with something


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Their ruling wouldn't change since it was based only on the facts presented.
> Past behavior and future behavior don't figure into a verdict
> 
> His biggest problem seems to be the company he keeps rather than the things he does



The company he keeps IS a thing he does. Why should you make excuses for a grown mans poor decisions in life? If he was black we would be talking about ''thuggery.eep:''


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wanda said:


> The company he keeps IS a thing he does. Why should you make excuses for a grown mans poor decisions in life? eep:''


Zimmerman's "poor decisions" aren't any worse than things all of us have done.

The only difference is his life has been made public

He hasn't been convicted of any crimes



> If he was black we would be talking about ''thuggery.


If he was black you would never have heard of him


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry............I have NEVER taken another human beings life, waved a gun in another humans face, had the police called on me because I can't control my temper....

No, his decisions ARE MUCH WORSE than the decisions of decent American citizens.

A list of George Zimmerman's past run-ins with the law.
&#8212; July 2005, Zimmerman was arrested and accused of resisting an officer with violence near the University of Central Florida campus after a scuffle with police. The charges were eventually dropped after Zimmerman entered an alcohol education program.
&#8212; August 2005, Zimmerman's former fiancee filed for a restraining order against him, alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman responded by requesting a restraining order against her. Both requests were granted. No criminal charges were filed.
&#8212; February 2012, Zimmerman fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin during a confrontation in the community where Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch volunteer. Zimmerman was charged with second-degree murder but acquitted after a trial in July 2013.
&#8212; July 2013, police in Foley, Texas, stop Zimmerman for speeding in a 60 mph zone. Zimmerman is let go with just a warning.
&#8212; September 2013, Zimmerman is stopped by police in Lake Mary, Fla., and given a ticket for doing 60 mph in a 45 mph zone.
&#8212; September 2013, Zimmerman's estranged wife, Shellie, dials 911 and tells a police dispatcher that her punched her father and threatened her with a gun. She later decides against pressing charges and authorities announce in November they are dropping the case.
&#8212; September 2013, a Florida Highway Patrol trooper stops Zimmerman along Interstate 95 and issues a warning because the vehicle's tag cover and windows were too darkly tinted.
&#8212; November 2013, Zimmerman is arrested by Seminole County authorities after a disturbance at a home in Apopka.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/18/list-george-zimmerman-past-run-ins-with-law/


PS: George Zimmerman is a JUDGES SON......



What does his ethinticity have to do with this?
And I am pretty sure every fart O J Simpson let after he got away with murder, was in the paper and on the news.......


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I would love to see the opinion of the jury that didn't convict him of Trayvon's murder, today.
> 
> Zimmerman is not right in the head, and his actions since he was found not guilty, have proven that.....
> Trouble seems to keep 'finding' Zimmerman.....and the one common denominator is Zimmerman, and his inability to function in society in a non hostile manner.


Unlike thousands of thugs who get off w/lite sentences, paroles & kill/rob/do damage again & again, I cannot see how this 'strange', troubled? man has done any of that.
Have to say, due to the 1st reports on the Z & Martin case, I felt exactly as you did. He killed that kid-but I thought FOR NO JUSTIFIABLE REASON! 
B/c of the reporting, of course. All we heard was a WHITE guy Killed an UNARMED Black KID. Plus some news casts lied about details, changed the 911 report. Funny how that gets folks stirred up then they RIOT.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

He's not 'white'? I mean he looks more latino than anything......


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura what if we could see everything you ever did ? Could some one then pick through it and make you appear far worse than you actually are ?
For instance list every time you sped with each time you didn't hold perfect lane position to make you appear to be a drunk. Then throw that on with a time you spanked your kid or yelled to make you sound like a abusive drunk mom. 
Then when we list that time you stole the gum when you were five your a thief too. 

Now when we add a. Couple of made up allegations everyone's ready to belive you beat up a nun since you are already proved to be a abusive drunk thief. 

And just to be clear Laura no I don't think you are any of that you seem to be a nice person.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I get what you are saying:

However, the son of a retired judge, who clearly has 'entitlement and anger issues' (and 2 arrests that are 'sealed' so we have NO idea what those are)......who repeatedly breaks the law and or finds himself in situations where GUNS ARE BEING FIRED IN PUBLIC.........
It's more than stealing a pack of gum.

In God's eyes, yes, sin is sin.
However, in society stealing gum at 5 and waving a gun in your wifes face after punching her/ her dad or taking another human beings life????

Big big ole difference.

If I get a DUI at age 22, but continue to drive drunk for another 18 months, can we blame that on "oh she's young and stupid"?
Or is she selfish and stupid.
Then at 24 I stop drinking. Like totally. Because I realize "hey, that was stupid and selfish".
And I do NOT drink and drive for another 25 years............you could without a doubt say "she learned her lesson / she matured, and made different choices / she learned from the error of her ways, and did not do it again? Could you say that she truly learned from her mistakes (read POOR CHOICES), and her actions (never drinking and driving again) PROVES that?

Ole George seems to keep making the same 'mistakes' (read POOR CHOICES) over and over.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He was Caucasian, and I suspect he will end upi being charged with something


Thanks for the clarification :cowboy:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Have to say, due to the 1st reports on the Z & Martin case, I felt exactly as you did. He killed that kid-but I thought FOR NO JUSTIFIABLE REASON!
> B/c of the reporting, of course. All we heard was a WHITE guy Killed an UNARMED Black KID. Plus some news casts lied about details, changed the 911 report. Funny how that gets folks stirred up then they RIOT.


My problem with the Trayvon Martin case wasn't race. I can see how race became a factor, since the black community was left with the impression that the death of a young black man isn't a big deal. But I had another problem with that case.

It looked like that case was a precedent for lawfully ending a fist fight with a gun. You see, Trayvon Martin had no idea that Zimmernam had a gun, since Zimmerman was carrying it concealed. All indications are that Martin was winning the fight, so Zimmerman pulled out the great equalizer.

My concern is that this could be how fist fights become settled. In truth, it was unlikely that Martin would have killed Zimmerman with his bare hands, but it was an absolute certainly that Martin would be killed if he was shot in the chest. So knowing that Zimmerman was CCW, who was in greater danger of being killed?

The danger here is that when people with CCW get involved in a fist fight that the fight itself becomes justification to use deadly force. Fist fights are far too common to allow that to become a thing.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

With your head being beat into the concrete how big a chance do you want to take that you won't be killed with your Attackers bare hands ?
I think Mr Zimmerman has shown remarkable restraint. 
Just look at this latest attack on him for more proof of his restraint.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> With your head being beat into the concrete how big a chance do you want to take that you won't be killed with your Attackers bare hands ?
> I think Mr Zimmerman has shown remarkable restraint.
> Just look at this latest attack on him for more proof of his restraint.


Yes, if we take Zimmerman's story at face value. Unfortunately Martin couldn't tell his side of the story. But Zimmerman's story wasn't without problems, and wasn't without opposition. The jury had to make a value judgment about what happened that night.

Of course the problem with Zimmerman getting the benefit of the doubt is that Trayvon Martin didn't get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Yes, if we take Zimmerman's story at face value. Unfortunately Martin couldn't tell his side of the story. But Zimmerman's story wasn't without problems, and wasn't without opposition. The jury had to make a value judgment about what happened that night.
> 
> Of course the problem with Zimmerman getting the benefit of the doubt is that Trayvon Martin didn't get the benefit of the doubt.


Life is tough sometimes. The jury heard the testimony and made a decision. What you think is totally irrelevant. I have a feeling that if someone were bashing your head against concrete, you would do the same as Zimmerman did. I'm confident about that!

Aren't you concerned about Harrys head injury? I think he may have had his brain damaged by those blows. Who do you think did it? Certainly not exercise equipment.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Yes, if we take Zimmerman's story at face value. Unfortunately Martin couldn't tell his side of the story. But Zimmerman's story wasn't without problems, and wasn't without opposition. The jury had to make a value judgment about what happened that night.
> 
> Of course the problem with Zimmerman getting the benefit of the doubt is that Trayvon Martin didn't get the benefit of the doubt.


All the witnesses and all the forensic evidence supported Zimmerman's story.

Why keep pretending?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> A list of George Zimmerman's past run-ins with the law


There were no convictions, in in most of the cases the charges were dismissed altogether.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> All the witnesses and all the forensic evidence supported Zimmerman's story.
> 
> Why keep pretending?


The evidence also supported the theory that Zimmerman might have been the aggressor. That's what we'll never know. But the jury decided.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The evidence also supported the theory that Zimmerman might have been the aggressor. That's what we'll never know. But the jury decided.


The jury knew enough to find Zimmerman not guilty. That's all we need to know.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevada said:


> The evidence also supported the theory that Zimmerman might have been the aggressor. That's what we'll never know. But the jury decided.



Apparently not. 
When the evidence was presented to the jury it supported finding Mr. Zimmerman NOT guilty.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Apparently not.
> When the evidence was presented to the jury it supported finding Mr. Zimmerman NOT guilty.


But we know a lot more about him now, and not just what his lawyers want us to know. We know that he's got a temper and has displayed his guns in anger multiple times. His ex described him as a "ticking time bomb." Then he pointed a shotgun at a girlfriend and smashed a coffee table with it. When he was arrested he had 5 guns and more than 100 rounds of ammunition.

I told this forum that he'll be back in the news, and he's been back multiple times. Do you really think he's slip away and life happily ever after? Not likely.

He'll be back in the news. There's no escaping it. I just hope nobody else gets killed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It looked like that case was a precedent for lawfully ending a fist fight with a gun. You see, Trayvon Martin had no idea that Zimmernam had a gun, since Zimmerman was carrying it concealed. All indications are that Martin was winning the fight, so Zimmerman pulled out the great equalizer.
> 
> My concern is that this could be how fist fights become settled. In truth, it was unlikely that Martin would have killed Zimmerman with his bare hands,* but it was an absolute certainly that Martin would be killed if he was shot in the chest. *So knowing that Zimmerman was CCW, who was in greater danger of being killed?
> 
> The danger here is that when people with CCW get involved in a fist fight that the fight itself becomes justification to use deadly force. Fist fights are far too common to allow that to become a thing.


"Fist fights" are for grammar school kids.

In the real, adult world it's called "assault and battery" and justifies the use of deadly force 

If you think being shot is certain death, search for the hammer attack in NYC where the cop shot the guy 4 times and didn't kill him


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> The evidence also supported *the theory* that Zimmerman might have been the aggressor. That's what we'll never know. But the jury decided.


There was no evidence that suggested any such thing
There was only speculation, similar to what you're doing now.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> But we know a lot more about him now, and not just what his lawyers want us to know. We know that he's got a temper and has displayed his guns in anger multiple times. His ex described him as a "ticking time bomb." Then he pointed a shotgun at a girlfriend and smashed a coffee table with it. When he was arrested he had 5 guns and more than 100 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> I told this forum that he'll be back in the news, and he's been back multiple times. Do you really think he's slip away and life happily ever after? Not likely.
> 
> He'll be back in the news. There's no escaping it. I just hope nobody else gets killed.


None of that is relevant to his trial, and most of it never actually happened, since an "ex" isn't a credible source, and the girlfriend admitted she lied


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There were no convictions, in in most of the cases the charges were dismissed altogether.



Just like Freddie Grey........


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> But we know a lot more about him now, and not just what his lawyers want us to know. We know that he's got a temper and has displayed his guns in anger multiple times. His ex described him as a "ticking time bomb." Then he pointed a shotgun at a girlfriend and smashed a coffee table with it. When he was arrested he had 5 guns and more than 100 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> I told this forum that he'll be back in the news, and he's been back multiple times. Do you really think he's slip away and life happily ever after? Not likely.
> 
> He'll be back in the news. There's no escaping it. I just hope nobody else gets killed.


You also said gas prices wouldn't go up either....#4.19 for 87 here today!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> "Fist fights" are for grammar school kids.
> 
> In the real, adult world it's called "assault and battery" and justifies the use of deadly force


 Glad you think so. Because once the fight started, according your view of assault and battery, both men had reason to use deadly force. 
Trayvon had as much, if not *more* reason to fear for his life than ZImmerman. Getting shot with a 9mm is more likely to kill you faster than punches from a 158lb teenager.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Glad you think so. Because once the fight started, according your view of assault and battery, both men had reason to use deadly force.
> Trayvon had as much, if not *more* reason to fear for his life than ZImmerman. Getting shot with a 9mm is more likely to kill you faster than punches from a 158lb teenager.


Guess he shouldn't have ambushed Zimmerman and tried to kill him then huh?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> You also said gas prices wouldn't go up either....#4.19 for 87 here today!


Gas prices will come down. The oil companies have just had a run of bad luck. Give it a few weeks.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you think being shot is certain death, search for the hammer attack in NYC where the cop shot the guy 4 times and didn't kill him


After 9 years of fire/rescue work I have a pretty good idea of how fatal a gunshot wound is. But knowing that Zimmerman was carrying, he had a lot better chance of surviving the altercation than Martin did.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Guess he shouldn't have ambushed Zimmerman and tried to kill him then huh?


 That statement falls under the category of hearsay.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> That statement falls under the category of hearsay.


It falls under the category "eye witness"


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Just like Freddie Grey........


How is this at all like Freddie Gray?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> How is this at all like Freddie Gray?


I showed Z's arrest record to show he is a problem, and the rebuttal was "well he was not convicted in half of those arrests"
To which I said "oh, like Freddie Grey".
Because HE TOO has a long list of arrests, WITHOUT convictions, however HE is labeled a no good thug......
But somehow Z is just 'in the wrong place at the wrong time'.

Double standard.

ETA: Z has those 'empty' eyes......you know, there's just nothing behind them. Empty...hollow.
He acts like that spoiled kid that mommy and daddy keep bailing out of trouble.....and he's in his 40's?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Nevada said:


> When he was arrested he had 5 guns and more than 100 rounds of ammunition.d.



Wow see what a moderate guy he is , most people I know have far more than twenty rounds per gun. 
I don't think it's unusual to have 1000 rounds per gun and certainly not all that rare to have 20,000 for one of them. 
After all the cheap stuff comes in boxes of 880 rounds in two tins. 
And lots of gun owners have more than five guns.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Zimmerman must be an immature idiot ! I've lasted 68 years and NEVER had an armed confrontation with anyone . He should just leave his gun at home like the song says , cause he is an argument going some place too happen . , fordy


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Wow see what a moderate guy he is , most people I know have far more than twenty rounds per gun.
> I don't think it's unusual to have 1000 rounds per gun and certainly not all that rare to have 20,000 for one of them.
> After all the cheap stuff comes in boxes of 880 rounds in two tins.
> And lots of gun owners have more than five guns.


5 guns and 100 rounds of ammo?
I've got more than that in the bathroom :hysterical:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

fordy said:


> ...............zimmerman must be an immature idiot ! I've lasted 68 years and never had an armed confrontation with anyone . He should just leave his gun at home like the song says , cause he is an argument going some place too happen . , fordy


exactly!!!!!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

fordy said:


> ...............Zimmerman must be an immature idiot ! I've lasted 68 years and NEVER had an armed confrontation with anyone . He should just leave his gun at home like the song says , cause he is an argument going some place too happen . , fordy





Laura Zone 5 said:


> exactly!!!!!!


How do you know?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I showed Z's arrest record to show he is a problem, and the rebuttal was "well he was not convicted in half of those arrests"
> To which I said "oh, like Freddie Grey".
> Because HE TOO has a long list of arrests, WITHOUT convictions, however HE is labeled a no good thug......
> But somehow Z is just 'in the wrong place at the wrong time'.
> ...


 Please note SOME of us are consistent on that count.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> 5 guns and 100 rounds of ammo?
> I've got more than that in the bathroom :hysterical:


 And what we need in this country is to follow the Constitution and Constitutional Carry. There heck with some CCW law. Anybody can carry whatever where ever they want THAT is Constitutional Carry being brought to many states in this country. So take that those that don't like law abiding citizens to have guns. . LOL
ALL states should be what AZ was when I first moved there. Go to a store, But a Loaf of bread, a holster, and pistol strap on the holster put gun int it and continue your grocery shopping. NOW that is a FREE America.~!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Anybody can carry whatever where ever they want


Do you really believe that's a good idea? Have you thought that through? I notice that you walked part of that back a few sentences later, when you interjected "law abiding" as a qualifier. Anyone else shouldn't be allowed to own a gun?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Do you really believe that's a good idea? Have you thought that through? I notice that you walked part of that back a few sentences later, when you interjected "law abiding" as a qualifier. Anyone else shouldn't be allowed to own a gun?


Any other "rights" that should be held hostage to permits, background checks and taxes?
Why not have a permit to vote after showing your ID, going through a background check and filling out some forms before paying $200 for the right to cast a ballot?
Why not put a tax and permit on free speech?
Maybe the "right to remain silent" or the "right to an attorney" should only be granted to those few who pass a background check and pay the fees.
Why do you liberals always want to take away some rights but not all?
Why do you insist on inventing new "rights" while stealing the rights from others?
You Obama fans are all for enslaving others as long as you get what you believe you are entitled to, and the rest of the country can just go to the dogs.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Any other "rights" that should be held hostage to permits, background checks and taxes?
> Why not have a permit to vote after showing your ID, going through a background check and filling out some forms before paying $200 for the right to cast a ballot?
> Why not put a tax and permit on free speech?
> Maybe the "right to remain silent" or the "right to an attorney" should only be granted to those few who pass a background check and pay the fees.
> ...


That's not what I asked. I want to know how comfortable you are with ANYONE having a gun.

* How about people who are mentally ill, or seriously mentally deficient?
* How about people who have shown themselves to have anger management issues?
* How about people who have shown themselves to have drinking or drug problems?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> That's not what I asked. I want to know how comfortable you are with ANYONE having a gun.
> 
> * How about people who are mentally ill, or seriously mentally deficient?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have anger management issues?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have drinking or drug problems?


I'm good with that. Most of those you cited couldn't even point straight. Others around whomever, would stop.them in their tracks. Why, because everyone else would be carrying too! It is a Constitutional right is it not? Are there any qualifiers in the 2nd amendment?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

JeffreyD said:


> Others around whomever, would stop.them in their tracks. Why, because everyone else would be carrying too!


Rather than kill them, why not just let them live but without guns? Then they still have life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Do you really believe that's a good idea? Have you thought that through? I notice that you walked part of that back a few sentences later, when you interjected "law abiding" as a qualifier. Anyone else shouldn't be allowed to own a gun?







Nevada said:


> That's not what I asked. I want to know how comfortable you are with ANYONE having a gun.
> 
> * How about people who are mentally ill, or seriously mentally deficient?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have anger management issues?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have drinking or drug problems?



Comfortable?
Sure, I guess. My comfort level is undoubtably different from yours, different from most people too, I would imagine.

Would you feel comfortable waking into a rowdy biker bar in Daytona at Bike Week in flip flops and shorts, and order a beer and shoot some pool for a while?
I'm betting you wouldn't, but if you walked in there with me, I'd also bet you'd be having a good time before you realized it.

What I'm trying to say is MY comfort level is dependent upon ME, not upon others.
Most people OTOH, are preoccupied with what everyone else is doing, before determining whether or not THEY are comfortable with their surroundings.
That's NOT to be confused with letting your guard down, being naive and ignorant and unaware of your surroundings.
I'm very comfortable in the knowledge that I can see trouble coming and either avoid it, or stop it, long before anyone can make me "uncomfortable."






Nevada said:


> Rather than kill them, why not just let them live but without guns? Then they still have life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.



*LET THEM?*

This is where it always starts.
Fear.

It's your own fear that makes you want to control what some else does, says, thinks or possesses.
You're afraid of what they may or may not do, whether anything actually happens or not.
Just to be sure, so I'm "comfortable", let's put restrictions on people around me.

I realize that's a common feeling, Nevada, so I'm not picking on you.
In fact, it's probably considered "normal" and the same feeling of a large majority of the population.
It's just something that feels odd to me, and I wonder if others have stopped to look at it in this way before?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Rather than kill them, why not just let them live but without guns? Then they still have life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness.


What limits are Constitutional? They don't have to carry a gun...do they? Are you sure that you want a mentally unstable neighbor?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> Are you sure that you want a mentally unstable neighbor?


Heck no!
I don't want ANY neighbors..........but that seems to be the only kind I ever have, LOL.ound::help:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

farmrbrown said:


> Heck no!
> I don't want ANY neighbors..........but that seems to be the only kind I ever have, LOL.ound::help:


Want to trade your crazy neighbors for mine?


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That's not what I asked. I want to know how comfortable you are with ANYONE having a gun.
> 
> ** How abqout people who are mentally ill, or seriously mentally deficient?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have anger management issues?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have drinking or drug problems?*




Well, these three things pretty much keep liberals from owning guns.ound:

.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Nevada said:


> Want to trade your crazy neighbors for mine?


Absolutely not!
LOL

It takes a long time to train them, and I just about got mine to the point where I can deal with them and I'm not looking to start all over again.:umno:

I'll give you a helpful tip though, that seems to work well for me.

I don't even own a firearm now, and don't feel the need to acquire one, not for self defense against humans anyway.
What keeps them from getting too horsey around me is........they all think *I'm* the nutcase!:hysterical:
And I do everything I can to let them go on thinking that way, too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Laura Zone 5 View Post
> I showed Z's arrest record to show he is a problem, and t*he rebuttal was "well he was not convicted in half of those arrests"*
> To which I said "oh, like Freddie Grey".
> Because HE TOO has a long list of arrests, *WITHOUT convictions*, however HE is labeled a no good thug......
> But somehow Z is just 'in the wrong place at the wrong time'.


He was convicted in NONE of those cases other than a speeding ticket

Let's not embellish, and lets get the facts correct

Freddie Gray had served time in prison, still had three outstanding charges, and has nothing at all to do with Zimmerman


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

So once again I will ask what the ''thug'' threshold is, other than color? If you have multiple police contacts for various reasons, you are a well rounded ,adventurous person! If you are black and have the same contacts you are a ''thug'' or a lucky criminal.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

It was an unprovoked attack on Zimmerman! Oops.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wanda said:


> So once again I will ask what the ''thug'' threshold is, other than color? If you have multiple police contacts for various reasons, you are a well rounded ,adventurous person! If you are black and have the same contacts you are a ''thug'' or a lucky criminal.


See the post above yours.
But betcha you already knew.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Wanda said:


> So once again I will ask what the ''thug'' threshold is, other than color? If you have multiple police contacts for various reasons, you are a well rounded ,adventurous person! If you are black and have the same contacts you are a ''thug'' or a lucky criminal.


I Would say that the arrest record of FG would qualify him as a "thug" or it would to most people. I don't think there's any comparison between his record and GZ 's record.

Gray had a lengthy arrest record with convictions dating back until at least 2007, according to the Maryland Department of Justice. Not all of the arrests led to convictions, in many of the cases he pleaded guilty to one charge while the others were dropped. Exact details of when he spent time in prison were not immediately available. His arrest record includes at least 18 arrests:

March 20, 2015: Possession of a Controlled Dangerous Substance
March 13, 2015: Malicious destruction of property, second-degree assault
January 20, 2015: Fourth-degree burglary, trespassing
January 14, 2015: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute
December 31, 2014: Possession of narcotics with intent to distribute
December 14, 2014: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance
August 31, 2014: Illegal gambling, trespassing
January 25, 2014: Possession of marijuana
September 28, 2013: Distribution of narcotics, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, second-degree assault, second-degree escape
April 13, 2012: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, violation of probation
July 16, 2008: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession with intent to distribute
March 28, 2008: Unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance
March 14, 2008: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to manufacture and distribute
February 11, 2008: Unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance, possession of a controlled dangerous substance
August 29, 2007: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, violation of probation
August 28, 2007: Possession of marijuana
August 23, 2007: False statement to a peace officer, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance
July 16, 2007: Possession of a controlled dangerous substance with intent to distribute, unlawful possession of a controlled dangerous substance (2 counts)


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't seen anything like this in FG's background. Sure makes one wonder about GZ being racist. Maybe there was something other than TM being black that made GZ suspicious of him.

George Zimmerman comes from a deeply Catholic background, served as an altar boy, and was &#8220;taught in his early years to do right by those less fortunate.&#8221; George Zimmerman himself is mixed race, although he&#8217;s often reported as being Hispanic. George Zimmerman has black roots through an Afro-Peruvian great-grandfather.

George Zimmerman was raised in a racially integrated household, with reports saying, &#8220;It wasn&#8217;t only white or only Hispanic or only black &#8211; it was mixed.&#8221; For several years, George Zimmerman shared meals with two African American girls who were considered part of the household.

George Zimmerman Helped Blacks
Before the Trayvon Martin shooting even took place, George Zimmerman was one of the few non-black people that helped protest the beating of a black homeless man by the son of a Sanford police officer that was left unpunished. The twist to this story is that George Zimmerman asked the NAACP in Sanford for help, but he was shot down, claiming they didn&#8217;t have the resources to help the homeless black man.

So without the help of the NAACP George Zimmerman printed his own fliers and distributed them at black churches in the area. Only after the guilty party turned himself in did the NAACP become involved in negotiating an &#8220;undisclosed financial reward&#8221; for the black man George Zimmeran had helped.


.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He was convicted in NONE of those cases other than a speeding ticket
> 
> Let's not embellish, and lets get the facts correct
> 
> Freddie Gray had served time in prison, still had three outstanding charges, and has nothing at all to do with Zimmerman



Freddie Gray is NOT THE SON of a RETIRED JUDGE........there's the difference.

Zimmerman is a narcissistic thug.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ninny said:


> I Would say that the arrest record of FG would qualify him as a "thug" or it would to most people. I don't think there's any comparison between his record and GZ 's record.
> 
> Gray had a lengthy arrest record with convictions dating back until at least 2007, according to the Maryland Department of Justice. Not all of the arrests led to convictions, in many of the cases he pleaded guilty to one charge while the others were dropped. Exact details of when he spent time in prison were not immediately available. His arrest record includes at least 18 arrests:
> 
> ...



Of the 18 arrests, how many was he convicted? That are actual, "convictions" on his record?
HOW MANY of his 'arrests' include a deadly weapon (IE a handgun)??
How many of his arrests are for his violent inability to keep his temper and hands to himself?


A list of George Zimmerman's past run-ins with the law.
&#8212; July 2005, Zimmerman was arrested and accused of resisting an officer with violence near the University of Central Florida campus after a scuffle with police. The charges were eventually dropped after Zimmerman entered an alcohol education program.
&#8212; August 2005, Zimmerman's former fiancee filed for a restraining order against him, alleging domestic violence. Zimmerman responded by requesting a restraining order against her. Both requests were granted. No criminal charges were filed.
&#8212; February 2012, Zimmerman fatally shot 17-year-old Trayvon Martin during a confrontation in the community where Zimmerman was a neighborhood watch volunteer. Zimmerman was charged with second-degree murder but acquitted after a trial in July 2013.
&#8212; July 2013, police in Foley, Texas, stop Zimmerman for speeding in a 60 mph zone. Zimmerman is let go with just a warning.
&#8212; September 2013, Zimmerman is stopped by police in Lake Mary, Fla., and given a ticket for doing 60 mph in a 45 mph zone.
&#8212; September 2013, Zimmerman's estranged wife, Shellie, dials 911 and tells a police dispatcher that her punched her father and threatened her with a gun. She later decides against pressing charges and authorities announce in November they are dropping the case.
&#8212; September 2013, a Florida Highway Patrol trooper stops Zimmerman along Interstate 95 and issues a warning because the vehicle's tag cover and windows were too darkly tinted.
&#8212; November 2013, Zimmerman is arrested by Seminole County authorities after a disturbance at a home in Apopka.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/11/18...-ins-with-law/

How many times was Zimmerman 'arrested' but not convicted?
And how many of those are with a deadly weapon (IE handgun). 
How many of his arrests are for his violent inability to keep his temper and hands to himself??
Well, of course it's less.....Zimmerman, is the son of a retired Judge.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Why can't they both be thugs?
Seems like they padded Zimmerman's resumÃ© with a bunch of traffic violations, but that doesn't make him less of a thug.
I believe the media is responsible for the fall of George Zimmerman..well, that and the racists in the White House, but that doesn't make him any less a thug than Gray.
Sounds like Gray was a dope peddler, thief and violent criminal, and I wonder why some feel the need to defend someone like that?
To me, drug dealers are on par with pedophiles.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Of the 18 arrests, how many was he convicted? That are actual, "convictions" on his record?
> HOW MANY of his 'arrests' include a deadly weapon (IE a handgun)??
> How many of his arrests are for his violent inability to keep his temper and hands to himself?
> 
> ...


Let's just do a little comparison:

GZ: Multiple arrests (8), *no* convictions
FG: Multiple arrests (at least 18) *multiple* convictions, served time in prison. 

The comparison is not even close. 

.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Matthew Apperson Accused of 'Intentionally' Shooting at George Zimmerman's Car*

May 15, 2015, 7:34 PM ET
By EMILY SHAPIRO
(excerpt)



A man was arrested in Florida today and accused of "intentionally" shooting at George Zimmerman's car earlier this week, police said. 
Detectives said they determined Matthew Apperson "did intentionally fire his weapon into the vehicle occupied by George Zimmerman without provocation," the Lake Mary Police Department said in a news release this evening. 
Apperson was charged with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon, aggravated battery with a deadly weapon and firing a deadly missile into an occupied conveyance, police said. 

According to an arrest report released by the Lake Mary police, Apperson "has exhibited unusual behaviors" and "It appears that Apperson has a fixation on Zimmerman." 

http://abcnews.go.com/US/matthew-ap...oting-george-zimmermans-car/story?id=31083364


George needs to move out of FL or to keep a low profile. It is obvious that he cannot be protected 24 hours a day. He is not safe out in public.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

gapeach said:


> George needs to move out of FL or to keep a low profile. It is obvious that he cannot be protected 24 hours a day. He is not safe out in public.


Zimmerman has become very good a playing the system to his advantage. He knows how to put on the victim face and when to use it. It's to the point of bullying people, because he goes up against people who aren't as savvy about the system as he is. He knows that people don't know the system as well as he does, so he knows he'll get away with it. He knows how far to go, he knows what to say (and not say) after it happens, and he's skilled at acting the victim.

Those are traits we're all familiar with, since bullies did the same thing on a smaller scale when we were in school. Bullies only do it because they know they'll get away with it. Otherwise it wouldn't be worth doing.

But it will catch up to him eventually. He's good, but he's not that good.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

greg273 said:


> Glad you think so. Because once the fight started, according your view of assault and battery, both men had reason to use deadly force.
> Trayvon had as much, if not *more* reason to fear for his life than ZImmerman. Getting shot with a 9mm is more likely to kill you faster than punches from a 158lb teenager.


There's no evidence to suggest Zimmerman started the assault, so Martin would have had no right to use deadly force. 

He had no way of knowing Zimmerman was armed, so no reason to "fear for his life" based on that knowledge

Calling it a "fist fight" is misleading spin

But you already knew all that.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Zimmerman has become very good a playing the system to his advantage. He knows how to put on the victim face and how to use it. It's to the point of bullying people, because he goes up against people who aren't as savvy about the system as he is. He knows he'll get away with it. He knows how far to go, he knows what to say (and not say) after it happens, and he's skilled at acting the victim.
> 
> Those are traits we're all familiar with, since bullies did the same thing on a smaller scale when we were in school. Bullies only do it because they know they'll get away with it. Otherwise it wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> But it will catch up to him eventually. He's good, but he's not that good.


What is your infatuation with Zimmerman? You seem ......obsessed about him.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Freddie Gray is NOT THE SON of a RETIRED JUDGE........there's the difference.
> 
> Zimmerman is a narcissistic thug.


Zimmerman's father has nothing to do with anything.

You are entitled to your opinion as to his personality, but it doesn't mean it's any more accurate than your "facts" have been

Zimmerman's father was not a "judge" in the sense many like to imply.
He was a magistrate, which is:



> The office of magistrate shall be vested with all the authority, duties and obligations previously vested in the office of* justice of the peace* prior to January 1, 1974.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> That's not what I asked. I want to know how comfortable you are with ANYONE having a gun.
> 
> * How about people who are mentally ill, or seriously mentally deficient?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have anger management issues?
> * How about people who have shown themselves to have drinking or drug problems?


Have any of those restrictions stopped anyone from obtaining a gun if they really wanted one?

Laws don't prevent crimes


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Zimmerman's father has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion as to his personality, but it doesn't mean it's any more accurate than your "facts" have been


Come on, you know how the game is played. Wasn't it you who schooled your kid on how to get away with fighting?


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Why can't they both be thugs?
> Seems like they padded Zimmerman's resumÃ© with a bunch of traffic violations, but that doesn't make him less of a thug.
> I believe the media is responsible for the fall of George Zimmerman..well, that and the racists in the White House, but that doesn't make him any less a thug than Gray.
> Sounds like Gray was a dope peddler, thief and violent criminal, and I wonder why some feel the need to defend someone like that?
> To me, drug dealers are on par with pedophiles.


 Please do not confuse standing up for his (Gray) rights as making excuses for the person themselves. From the way our forefathers set things up ,I see no mention of ''rights'' being part of a popularity contest.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

JeffreyD said:


> What is your infatuation with Zimmerman? You seem ......obsessed about him.


At least he's not blaming Bush, not yet anyway. He'll probably get around to that later.ound:

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Come on, you know how the game is played. Wasn't it you who schooled your kid on how to get away with fighting?


My daughter never got in fights, so had nothing to "get away" with.
All the "games" are in your mind alone


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> My daughter never got in fights, so had nothing to "get away" with.
> All the "games" are in your mind alone


Sorry, that was someone else.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Zimmerman has become very good a playing the system to his advantage. He knows how to put on the victim face and when to use it. It's to the point of bullying people, because he goes up against people who aren't as savvy about the system as he is. He knows that people don't know the system as well as he does, so he knows he'll get away with it. He knows how far to go, he knows what to say (and not say) after it happens, and he's skilled at acting the victim.
> 
> Those are traits we're all familiar with, since bullies did the same thing on a smaller scale when we were in school. Bullies only do it because they know they'll get away with it. Otherwise it wouldn't be worth doing.
> 
> But it will catch up to him eventually. He's good, but he's not that good.


Bullies like Michael Brown you mean?
Or is it just Hispanics and Jews you dislike?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wanda said:


> Please do not confuse standing up for his (Gray) rights as making excuses for the person themselves. From the way our forefathers set things up ,I see no mention of ''rights'' being part of a popularity contest.


Selling dope and theft are "standing up for his rights"?
You lost me on the last left turn, sorry


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Selling dope and theft are "standing up for his rights"?
> You lost me on the last left turn, sorry


I'm pretty sure she was talking about people who are standing up for Gray's rights, and not Gray himself.




> Originally Posted by Wanda View Post
> Please do not confuse standing up for his (Gray) rights as making excuses for the person themselves.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I guess Apperson wanted to kill himself a "thug." :facepalm:
Maybe even be famous.


The police investigation found exactly what a commentor at the Washington Post reported: According to a commenter at the washingtonpost.com:

_WillB2

5/13/2015 11:01 AM MST

It is a very busy road and dozens saw the events. They were interviewed last night on local (Channel 10) TV. According to them, Apperson was chasing Zimmerman, waving a gun and yelling out of the window of his car. Zimmerman was trying to flee. Zimmerman then made a U turn in an attempt to escape, but Apperson made a U Turn as well, drew up beside Zimmerman and fired into his car. Apperson is now facing the mandatory 20 years in prison and Zimmerman won't be seeing him again until 2035._​George Zimmerman has to be one of the most reviled and maligned men in America. * His sin is that he defended his life at a time when the Obama administration was looking for an incident to inflame black voters.*

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3290624/posts

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I promise you several here didn't want to hear those facts, and before long they will be pretending they never saw them


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

There are other facts that put this in perspective as well, gleaned from different links and sources.
Zimmerman already took others' advice to move out of Florida. He was in town for Mother's Day.
Also, if I read correctly, one of his ex's works at the same place as Apperson and that workplace was mentioned in Apperson's previous allegation against Zimmerman, where cops were called but no one was found and no other witnesses.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

ninny said:


> I guess Apperson wanted to kill himself a "thug." :facepalm:
> Maybe even be famous.
> 
> 
> ...


Post of the decade award.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

ninny said:


> * His sin is that he defended his life at a time when the Obama administration was looking for an incident to inflame black voters.*
> 
> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-bloggers/3290624/posts
> 
> .


Exactly
Obama never lets a tragedy go unexploited, and he never misses a chance to cause unrest.
At a time when this country needs a leader to heal it, Obama just opens the wounds and rubs salt into them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

ninny said:


> I guess Apperson wanted to kill himself a "thug." :facepalm:
> Maybe even be famous.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the part where the media made it more than it was......if that was the case.........but; George's "sin" was a heck of a lot more than just 'defending' himself while Obama was in office......
To excuse what he did and has done since, only fills the Narcissist with more 
'self important, invincible puffed up pride'.


----------

